# I Didn't Realize The Depth Of This Until Now



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I know we've had several threads, with regards to family, and friends, who do not care for, and actually hate our pets.

Myself, I've heard many comments, and it just washes away. I've never cared. I honestly could not imagine my friends,
or family, purposely being cruel. Those, who know me ask about my dogs, before they ask about son ~ lol

So, in light of our recent threads, this really hit home.

I was dogsitting Giovoni, and Snoopy, over the Holiday. They were to pick them up early this afternoon. It was getting rather
late, and I thought we would go to bed. So the mom calls. Their flight was into Orange County (John Wayne Airport), and
her Son-In-Law picked them up. He would not stop by my house to pick up the doggies. He said, "I hate Snoopy, and do not want
him in my car. He is retarded". So they pass by my house, he drops them off in Long Beach (Los Angeles County). Snoopy's mom
then got in her car and drove back to my house. I couldn't believe it. And you know, they have another sitter who will only watch
Giovoni, not Snoopy. So the mom asked me tonight, "Do you think there is something mentally wrong with Snoopy?"


Hey, of all the dogs, come and gone. Snoopy is by far, and away, my favorite. I love this little guy with all my heart. He is a good boy.
He doesn't care for the other dogs, so would rather hang on my bed and watch TV. He snuggles with me. I love Snoopy. I cannot 
believe what I've heard, and they were serious. Very shocking, and disturbing. Oh, and Giovoni is the butt head ~ lol

Here's my Snoop Dog. Gosh, he's cute as a bug, and he loves me ~ :wub: 

[attachment=60229:SnoopDog1.jpg]

Hey, pal, you might call me mentally challenged, but you're an ass...that was cool to make my mom drive all the way back to Orange County. You idiot!!

[attachment=60230:SnoopDog2.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

He is sooo adorable :wub: , I think I would be doubting their sanity not Snoopy's!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep, Briana, I'm Giovoni, and I'm pissed. As I'm the "ass" of the bunch (much like Winter), and Snoops is getting all the ass credits ~ :smmadder: 

[attachment=60231:giovoni1.jpg]

But hey, look how cute I am... 

[attachment=60232:Giovoni2.jpg]

You're not that cute, butt head. I'm the cute one, and the good boy, yet I get the crap. Love Snoops 

[attachment=60233:Snoopspissed.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

They're both cute but little Snoopy, I take him in a heartbeat! :wub2: He looks like such a sweatheart, I can just look into his big eyes all day! :wub2:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh Snoopy, your eyes have captured my heart... and that nose! :wub: :wub: :wub: You're also named after my favorite cartoon doggy. :biggrin: 

Your friend's Son-in-Law and their other sitter are obviously "special" when it comes to dog lovin'.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Ah jeez ... that boy is absolutely freakin' adorable!! It boggles the mind to think there's anyone breathing who could look at that Snoopy face and not be 100% smitten. :blink: (this is how i look when my mind has been boggled).
Yes indeedy ... people are strange. And guess what? Dogs RULE! :rockon: No news there.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The SIL doesn't know what he's missing! They are adorable.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

How could anyone not love that little face?! Oh well, the way I look at it is they're the ones that are missing out.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

He looks an absolute cutie. Wow! it is odd, especially given you think he is also the best behaved.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wonder if it's a combination of that masculine ideal,big mascualine dog thing for a guy. Or ti could be,he's transferring his dislike of someone else onto snoopy. Maybe the dog reminds him of someone. Are you close w/ this relative? I noticed that w/ my dad.My dad says the same thing he calls my malts retarded bitches. He'll pet the cocker Amber but he'll actually try to hit my Malts. He doesn't like women or anything female,including my mom....and they're still married too.

I told him he was a jerk and told him not to hit my dogs. He said keep them away from him... in my own house! I don't know if it's the Parkinson's making him more nasty and agressive or what. He's always been nasty and abusive. He would call them names and say he doesn't like them but he ever tried to hit them....until the last year or so.

Scars me what will happen to my kids if we'd die. We want to rewrite our will for them. My in-laws are getting too old to care for them but I hope they'd try or use the money they inherit to hire someone to help!
Scares me enough to not want to get another dog after our babies pass on...

It's not Snoopy,it's your him,obviously he has a serious defect of charactor....
All the kids look like absolute sweeties...


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Awww....he is so cute :wub: 
How can anyone say such a thing? It really breaks my heart to hear such things. Although I know this type of attitude and behavior exists, it's still hard to comprehend. The loyalty and love that comes from our little furballs is unconditional but yet they are so defenseless. 

If people could learn a thing or two from animals this world would be a much better place :yes: 

We love you snoopy and send kisses :smootch:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's terrible! It shouldn't have matter what he thinks of dogs or poor little Snoopy, he should have had more consideration for his MIL. Its very hard for me to imagine someone not liking dogs (I know a couple of those too) but to dislike one enough to be that rude is beyond my thinking. In the future I'd be finding another ride from the airport. That's a shame and he doesn't know what he's missing. Dogs are so much nicer than a lot of people and this is an excellent example of that. I'll bet Snoopy would have given him a ride.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is totally off the wall~~what a son-in-law!!! Certainly does not care whether he scores any points with his wife's Mother either!!!! When he got me to Long Beach, I would have told him I did not care for him either!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's totally ridiculous! Snoopy is the cutest little thing I've seen in a long time!!!!!!!! If the guy can't stand him, they could have put him in a crate for the ride, couldn't they? 

Sometimes I think I like animals more than people......grrr


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

If they are both thinking something is wrong with Snoopy, I wonder if they would be open to rehoming him? I trust your opinion a heck of a lot more than theirs...he looks sweet. Doesn't Snoopy deserve to live in a home where he is doted on instead of thought of as less-than? How can he not be picking up those vibes?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 28 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867491


> If they are both thinking something is wrong with Snoopy, I wonder if they would be open to rehoming him? I trust your opinion a heck of a lot more than theirs...he looks sweet. Doesn't Snoopy deserve to live in a home where he is doted on instead of thought of as less-than? How can he not be picking up those vibes? [/B]


My thoughts exactly, Eileen. I think we should dognap him. Snoopy is beautiful and the in law is a schmuck.
xoxoxoxoxoxo

Deb, 
It must have been so hard for you to say good bye to Bono, er, I mean Snoopy. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow - some people are really unbelievable. How could you not fall in love with Snoopy and his beautiful eyes?? I don't get it!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I simply think its terrible that he made his mother drive all the way back at night - that is rude and I can't imagine my family permitting such a behavior out of me or any of my siblings. Esp. considering that the dogs are small and not large.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

So who's really the butt head? I think we all know the answer to that. Snoopy is precious. I just don't get people who don't like dogs. I mean, what's not to like? Seriously.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 28 2009, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867526


> So who's really the butt head? I think we all know the answer to that. Snoopy is precious. I just don't get people who don't like dogs. I mean, what's not to like? Seriously.[/B]


Christmas day I told my husband, "I don't know why your stepmom doesn't like Dora...they're both b*tches!"

We still laugh out loud whenever one of us brings it up....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This brings up another thought,what will happen if your mother-in-law would pass away... Who would take the dogs? I think about that more now that I've faced down cancer... I worry since my in-laws love the kids but not sure they'd take them in,a lot of work to care for 1 dog in your 70's,let alone 5 and a cat. But they'd be gettign a nice inheritance (the furries will) so I would hope that would pay for extra help...
My dad has already said he'd put them to sleep or take them to the pound.
My step would like to take care of them but he's not good w/ money.His heart is in the right place but his brain is usually on holiday!We'll be trying to make arrangemetns when we talk to our attorney about updating our wills next month.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 28 2009, 08:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867486


> That's totally ridiculous! Snoopy is the cutest little thing I've seen in a long time!!!!!!!!* If the guy can't stand him, they could have put him in a crate for the ride, couldn't they*?
> 
> Sometimes I think I like animals more than people......grrr[/B]



They should have put the GUY in the crate! 

I think little Snoopy is adorable. Some people are just plain stupid about certain things.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Dec 28 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867532


> This brings up another thought,what will happen if your mother-in-law would pass away... Who would take the dogs? I think about that more now that I've faced down cancer... I worry since my in-laws love the kids but not sure they'd take them in,a lot of work to care for 1 dog in your 70's,let alone 5 and a cat. But they'd be gettign a nice inheritance (the furries will) so I would hope that would pay for extra help...
> My dad has already said he'd put them to sleep or take them to the pound.
> My step would like to take care of them but he's not good w/ money.His heart is in the right place but his brain is usually on holiday!We'll be trying to make arrangemetns when we talk to our attorney about updating our wills next month.[/B]


I mean my step son,would try to take care of them,but like I said his heart is in the right place but his brain is usually someplace else...
I think we'll be like Leona Helmsley and leave our money to our furries...


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG what a perfectly adorable little Snoopy, how could anyone not love just looking at his face. His eyes just envelope you into his world. He is such a dear little one. I just don't understand people like that. Obviously no compassion or feelings there. I wouldn't let him even be near my skin kids much less any of my furbabies. Who knows how he would treat either of them. I sure hope your friends daughter gave him a good talking to.

Obviously the friend is not that sure of what a loving baby she has as well and you should just keep Snoopy for your own. He is definately being treated differently by her remark not believing what a sweet baby she has and not taking up for him. I will defend my furbabies to the end. They are always there for me which is far more than some skin people. They don't judge and love you unconditionly. Don't they deserve that in return.

Hugs,
Lucy, Breeze, Savannah and Sparkle


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (KAG @ Dec 28 2009, 11:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867516


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 28 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867491





> If they are both thinking something is wrong with Snoopy, I wonder if they would be open to rehoming him? I trust your opinion a heck of a lot more than theirs...he looks sweet. Doesn't Snoopy deserve to live in a home where he is doted on instead of thought of as less-than? How can he not be picking up those vibes? [/B]


My thoughts exactly, Eileen. I think we should dognap him. Snoopy is beautiful and the in law is a schmuck.
xoxoxoxoxoxo

Deb, 
It must have been so hard for you to say good bye to Bono, er, I mean Snoopy. 
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoox
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy gets a a bit cranky around other dogs but all out Malts growl at each other once in a while. Bitsy a bit more since she'd older,that's why the owners wanted to get rid of her. Hey she's 8 years old and had lots of puppies,so I figure she's probably got a few aches and pains and just getting older.I'd be a little cranky too if my owners got rid of them the way they did.... She loves to be held and cuddled ,she just gets a little jealous when other dogs are around. 
If he does well at your house ,away from other dogs,and is a snuggle bug,she should consider rehoming him w/ you...
I think he looks adorable. I think something is wrong w/ her if she thinks there's something wrong w/ her dog and she's not having it checked out.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snoopy is ADORABLE! :wub: :wub: 

People who are cruel to animals will be cruel to humans as well. Someone who calls a dog "retarded" has his own issues ... big time.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 28 2009, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867486


> That's totally ridiculous! Snoopy is the cutest little thing I've seen in a long time!!!!!!!! If the guy can't stand him, they could have put him in a crate for the ride, couldn't they?
> 
> Sometimes I think I like animals more than people......grrr[/B]



Sometimes? I think most the time I prefer the company of my fluffs to humans. Well...except for other fellow fluff lovers here on SM.  

Deb...this breaks my heart. And it has to break yours too since you fostered him. He's so precious. The SIL is a very little man if he couldn't tolerate a tiny, non-shedding, non-dog odor dog in his car for a period of time. Please tell me that his mommy and daddy love him dearly. If not, I'm thinking the rescue should take him back.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 27 2009, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867426


> I know we've had several threads, with regards to family, and friends, who do not care for, and actually hate our pets.
> 
> Myself, I've heard many comments, and it just washes away. I've never cared. I honestly could not imagine my friends,
> or family, purposely being cruel. Those, who know me ask about my dogs, before they ask about son ~ lol
> ...


He's a darling boy Deb. How could they say that..He looks like my little boy Toby too. What a cutie bug. You just keep him... They dont deserve him. Too sad. Hugs,Edie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 28 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867577


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 28 2009, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867486





> That's totally ridiculous! Snoopy is the cutest little thing I've seen in a long time!!!!!!!! If the guy can't stand him, they could have put him in a crate for the ride, couldn't they?
> 
> Sometimes I think I like animals more than people......grrr[/B]



Sometimes? I think most the time I prefer the company of my fluffs to humans. Well...except for other fellow fluff lovers here on SM.  

Deb...this breaks my heart. And it has to break yours too since you fostered him. He's so precious. The SIL is a very little man if he couldn't tolerate a tiny, non-shedding, non-dog odor dog in his car for a period of time. Please tell me that his mommy and daddy love him dearly. If not, I'm thinking the rescue should take him back.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh no the dogs are very well taken care of. This couple loves them like their own children. 

And you know, it honestly doesn't bother me when people talk crap. And Snoopy's mom just thinks her son-in-law is an ass.

What shocked me was how serious he was about hating Snoopy, not Giovoni. Giovoni can ride in his car, but he doesn't even want Snoopy in his sight.
To the extent his MIL had to drive all the way back here at 10:00 at night. What a freak this guy is.

Oh, they are not rescues. I just dogsit them on occassion. I've never fostered them.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I know that this is a sweeping generalization, but I am usually a little suspicious of people who don't care for dogs, even if it's only one particular dog, unless there are special circumstances, like they were badly attacked by that particular dog, etc. I grew up in a family of dog lovers, we can't help ourselves, we love all dogs.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Bethy @ Dec 28 2009, 09:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867475


> Awww....he is so cute :wub:
> How can anyone say such a thing? It really breaks my heart to hear such things. Although I know this type of attitude and behavior exists, it's still hard to comprehend. The loyalty and love that comes from our little furballs is unconditional but yet they are so defenseless.
> 
> If people could learn a thing or two from animals this world would be a much better place :yes:
> ...


People most definitely could learn a lot from animals and it would improve this world greatly if more people were like them.


QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 28 2009, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867486


> That's totally ridiculous! Snoopy is the cutest little thing I've seen in a long time!!!!!!!! If the guy can't stand him, they could have put him in a crate for the ride, couldn't they?
> 
> Sometimes I think I like animals more than people......grrr[/B]


I always like animals more than people. I do like people like us SM members who love animals but I bet I'd go straight to your fluff when meeting the two of you! :smrofl: 


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 28 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867590


> Oh no the dogs are very well taken care of. This couple loves them like their own children.
> 
> And you know, it honestly doesn't bother me when people talk crap. And Snoopy's mom just thinks her son-in-law is an ass.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the couple loves them like children Deb. Are you sure? Seems like if she asked you whether you thought there was something mentally wrong with Snoopy she was easily swayed by the opinion of an idiot. Snoopy is adorable although his looks have nothing to do with how he should be treated. I'd be afraid to let that sil any where near either of my dogs if I were her.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yes this couple definately love their dogs. Adrian was only asking what my opinion was on the subject, as a few
people have commented on Snoopy's mental state. Snoopy is a very shy little guy. The first few times I watched him,
he was afraid of his own shadow. He would shake for a good hour upon arrival. Now he's all over the place. Very loving, gentle little fella.

He's the perfect little dog. You really couldn't ask for a better companion. 

I still can't believe that jerk made Adrean drive all the way back here :blink:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 28 2009, 04:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867606


> Yes this couple definately love their dogs. Adrian was only asking what my opinion was on the subject, as a few
> people have commented on Snoopy's mental state. Snoopy is a very shy little guy. The first few times a watched him,
> he was afraid of his own shadow. He would shake for a good hour upon arrival. Now he's all over the place. Very loving, gentle little fella.
> 
> ...


OK Deb, I believe you. Geez, lots of pets are shy like that. That doesn't mean they are "mentally challenged". The cat family I took in from my backyard was like that. All but the mother cat were scared to death of me & all people. So many people asked me why I had cats I couldn't even touch or pet. I know I don't have to answer that here. All but one improved over the years. Poor Snoopy just needs love and patience. I hope he visits you often Deb.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 28 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867597


> QUOTE (Bethy @ Dec 28 2009, 09:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867475





> Awww....he is so cute :wub:
> How can anyone say such a thing? It really breaks my heart to hear such things. Although I know this type of attitude and behavior exists, it's still hard to comprehend. The loyalty and love that comes from our little furballs is unconditional but yet they are so defenseless.
> 
> If people could learn a thing or two from animals this world would be a much better place :yes:
> ...


People most definitely could learn a lot from animals and it would improve this world greatly if more people were like them.


QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 28 2009, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867486


> That's totally ridiculous! Snoopy is the cutest little thing I've seen in a long time!!!!!!!! If the guy can't stand him, they could have put him in a crate for the ride, couldn't they?
> 
> Sometimes I think I like animals more than people......grrr[/B]


I always like animals more than people. I do like people like us SM members who love animals but I bet I'd go straight to your fluff when meeting the two of you! :smrofl: 


QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 28 2009, 03:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867590


> Oh no the dogs are very well taken care of. This couple loves them like their own children.
> 
> And you know, it honestly doesn't bother me when people talk crap. And Snoopy's mom just thinks her son-in-law is an ass.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the couple loves them like children Deb. Are you sure? Seems like if she asked you whether you thought there was something mentally wrong with Snoopy she was easily swayed by the opinion of an idiot. Snoopy is adorable although his looks have nothing to do with how he should be treated. I'd be afraid to let that sil any where near either of my dogs if I were her.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, I was thinking the same thing here that Elaine asked ... I was questioning if the mom could be easily swayed if she questioned Snoopy's mentality at all. I'm hoping, if anything, she was just worried about Snoopy in general.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Yeah, I tend to agree. Hate is a very strong word, and to use it in reference to such a sweet creature is quite distressing.
Snoopy is extra adorable.

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 28 2009, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867592


> I know that this is a sweeping generalization, but I am usually a little suspicious of people who don't care for dogs, even if it's only one particular dog, unless there are special circumstances, like they were badly attacked by that particular dog, etc. I grew up in a family of dog lovers, we can't help ourselves, we love all dogs.[/B]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Dec 28 2009, 04:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867597


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 28 2009, 10:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867486





> That's totally ridiculous! Snoopy is the cutest little thing I've seen in a long time!!!!!!!! If the guy can't stand him, they could have put him in a crate for the ride, couldn't they?
> 
> Sometimes I think I like animals more than people......grrr[/B]


I always like animals more than people. I do like people like us SM members who love animals but I bet I'd go straight to your fluff when meeting the two of you! :smrofl: 

[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh yes, my favorite quote is.. "The more people I meet, the more I like my dog." and I am a strong believer of that.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Awwww what a cutie pie! How can someone not like Snoopy? I think you are right, the dude is the one who's the idiot.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

What's that quote- You can tell a person's character by how they treat a dog? Some people are just plain idiots no matter what and that is sad.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 29 2009, 08:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867805


> What's that quote- You can tell a person's character by how they treat a dog? Some people are just plain idiots no matter what and that is sad.[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Dec 28 2009, 09:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867470


> I wonder if it's a combination of that masculine ideal,big mascualine dog thing for a guy. Or ti could be,he's transferring his dislike of someone else onto snoopy. Maybe the dog reminds him of someone. Are you close w/ this relative? I noticed that w/ my dad.My dad says the same thing he calls my malts retarded bitches. He'll pet the cocker Amber but he'll actually try to hit my Malts. He doesn't like women or anything female,including my mom....and they're still married too.
> 
> I told him he was a jerk and told him not to hit my dogs. He said keep them away from him... in my own house! I don't know if it's the Parkinson's making him more nasty and agressive or what. He's always been nasty and abusive. He would call them names and say he doesn't like them but he ever tried to hit them....until the last year or so.
> 
> ...


I'm disturbed to hear people who have such a hatred for Maltese. Maltese are bred to be a loyal and loving companion. For anyone to have a serious problem with a maltese has something very, VERY wrong with them. 

My younger brother and father are also pretty awful to Diamond (especially my brother). Whenever he comes over to our house, I try to be there to protect Diamond. My brother will kick and hit Diamond. She's so afraid of my brother that when he comes over she poos herself and hides at the top of our staircase shaking until he leaves. What breaks my heart even futher is that once in awhile Diamond will find the courage to stay with our faimly and come up to my brother. She even brings a ball with her hoping maybe my brother might play with her. Instead, my brother kicks her and laughs at her. I try not to let my brother see how much his abuse bothers me, or else he'll do it even more when I can't be there to protect Diamond. My brohter has even hurt Diamond infront of his own girlfriend. I always try to hint to his girlfriend that this complete disregard for a small animal's feelings is a worrisome issue.

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 28 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867592


> I know that this is a sweeping generalization, but I am usually a little suspicious of people who don't care for dogs, even if it's only one particular dog, unless there are special circumstances, like they were badly attacked by that particular dog, etc. I grew up in a family of dog lovers, we can't help ourselves, we love all dogs.[/B]


I would have to agree with this comment too. I believe that anyone who has the nerve to hurt the most defenseless and innocent of creatures, *especially* the loving Maltese (given there is no past experiences with dogs) must have some deep, awful disturbance in their psyche and they need serious psychological help. That's just my opinion, but I can't think of a reason to ever lay a hand on a beautiful maltese or any other animal for that matter (again, unless they attacked you).


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Tiffany, you MUST keep your brother. and father, away from Diamond. No contact at all. 

My thread was based on pure "hate" for Snoopy, not Maltese, and not abuse, just a guy who can't stand Snoops.

Do Not Allow Any Dog Around Someone Who Is Abusive. Never. I cannot imagine an adult, in my home, kicking one of mine,
and living to tell the story, much less be welcomed back to my home. I won't even allow my 3-year-old neice into my home,
after she socked LBB in the face. 

You state, it's your younger brother, with a girlfriend, so I'm assuming you're all old enough to know better. Tell your brother,
and his girlfriend, to stay out of your home. I'm not sure if you live with your father, if not, I wouldn't let him over either.
If you do, I would seriously consider rehoming Diamond. 

Why would you "hint" to them. Why not tell it like it is? Diamond needs your voice, and protection. Heck, I grabbed my neice by the arm,
and the entire room went silent. She's lucky she's only three, or I would have thrown her out of the house. I can only hope she, and her family,
learned a lesson. If not, they will not return.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (dixiepalooza @ Dec 29 2009, 09:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867805


> What's that quote- You can tell a person's character by how they treat a dog? Some people are just plain idiots no matter what and that is sad.[/B]


I certainly agree. Very good quote. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LMAO ~ Here's Snoopy's Original Thread A Few Years Ago. I totally forgot about the "balls". 

It was hilarious. He would only eat wet food if it were "balled" up, and in a row.

And I did wonder if he was autistic. So yes, check out the thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...4&hl=Snoopy

Trust me, there is nothing wrong with Snoopy. He's just shy. He's a good boy, but I must laugh at the above thread. :HistericalSmiley: 

I, also found him "quirky". :smrofl:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Snoopy, you are too funny and so cute! :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I bet Snoopy would love Alec Baldwin's Sweddy Balls.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEUO8bnykDw...feature=related


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (thach8 @ Dec 30 2009, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868431


> QUOTE (michellerobison @ Dec 28 2009, 09:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867470





> I wonder if it's a combination of that masculine ideal,big mascualine dog thing for a guy. Or ti could be,he's transferring his dislike of someone else onto snoopy. Maybe the dog reminds him of someone. Are you close w/ this relative? I noticed that w/ my dad.My dad says the same thing he calls my malts retarded bitches. He'll pet the cocker Amber but he'll actually try to hit my Malts. He doesn't like women or anything female,including my mom....and they're still married too.
> 
> I told him he was a jerk and told him not to hit my dogs. He said keep them away from him... in my own house! I don't know if it's the Parkinson's making him more nasty and agressive or what. He's always been nasty and abusive. He would call them names and say he doesn't like them but he ever tried to hit them....until the last year or so.
> 
> ...


I'm disturbed to hear people who have such a hatred for Maltese. Maltese are bred to be a loyal and loving companion. For anyone to have a serious problem with a maltese has something very, VERY wrong with them. 

My younger brother and father are also pretty awful to Diamond (especially my brother). Whenever he comes over to our house, I try to be there to protect Diamond. My brother will kick and hit Diamond. She's so afraid of my brother that when he comes over she poos herself and hides at the top of our staircase shaking until he leaves. What breaks my heart even futher is that once in awhile Diamond will find the courage to stay with our faimly and come up to my brother. She even brings a ball with her hoping maybe my brother might play with her. Instead, my brother kicks her and laughs at her. I try not to let my brother see how much his abuse bothers me, or else he'll do it even more when I can't be there to protect Diamond. My brohter has even hurt Diamond infront of his own girlfriend. I always try to hint to his girlfriend that this complete disregard for a small animal's feelings is a worrisome issue.

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 28 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=867592


> I know that this is a sweeping generalization, but I am usually a little suspicious of people who don't care for dogs, even if it's only one particular dog, unless there are special circumstances, like they were badly attacked by that particular dog, etc. I grew up in a family of dog lovers, we can't help ourselves, we love all dogs.[/B]


I would have to agree with this comment too. I believe that anyone who has the nerve to hurt the most defenseless and innocent of creatures, *especially* the loving Maltese (given there is no past experiences with dogs) must have some deep, awful disturbance in their psyche and they need serious psychological help. That's just my opinion, but I can't think of a reason to ever lay a hand on a beautiful maltese or any other animal for that matter (again, unless they attacked you).
[/B][/QUOTE]


Very well said Tiffany!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 31 2009, 01:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868461


> Tiffany, you MUST keep your brother. and father, away from Diamond. No contact at all.
> 
> My thread was based on pure "hate" for Snoopy, not Maltese, and not abuse, just a guy who can't stand Snoops.
> 
> ...



Completely 200% agree with you Deb. I wouldn't hesitate for a moment.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Tiffany,
Where's Chris when this abuse happens? It's totally inhumane and unacceptable.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_My younger brother and father are also pretty awful to Diamond (especially my brother). Whenever he comes over to our house, I try to be there to protect Diamond. My brother will kick and hit Diamond. She's so afraid of my brother that when he comes over she poos herself and hides at the top of our staircase shaking until he leaves. What breaks my heart even futher is that once in awhile Diamond will find the courage to stay with our faimly and come up to my brother. She even brings a ball with her hoping maybe my brother might play with her. Instead, my brother kicks her and laughs at her. I try not to let my brother see how much his abuse bothers me, or else he'll do it even more when I can't be there to protect Diamond. My brohter has even hurt Diamond infront of his own girlfriend. I always try to hint to his girlfriend that this complete disregard for a small animal's feelings is a worrisome issue._

Is this a CURRENT post??? :shocked: 

If so, UNFRIGGENBELIEVABLE!!!!! Diamond needs to be locked away in another room when they are visiting for her own protection. A kick could kill her. I wouldn't allow anyone into my house who acted in such a way to one of my FAMILY MEMBERS... I hope that if words are unable to come out of your mouth to tell them in a strong manner that abusing in any way (verbally or otherwise) IS NOT TOLERATED or they will not be allowed to stay in your house, at the very least, LOCK THIS BABY AWAY WHEN THESE NEANDRATHALS ARE VISITING. Why are you leaving her roaming freely to be hurt and abused like this?


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm still living at home. Chris does not live with me.

Thankfully, Chris now lives much closer to me. If anything ever happens to Diamond (or if I am not comfortable with Diamond's well being), she will live with Chris and never return. My boyfriend and I are working to get me out of my house and to take Diamond with us asap. Chris loves Diamond and will do whatever he can to ensure her happiness.

It has taken a lot for me to stand up to my father, and I learned quickly that screaming worsens the situation. My family is aware now that I will not tolerate anything against Diamond. Things have been calm for about a year now.

As for my brother, I now try to be with Diamond in my room and avoid contact with him. It's obvious he has some problems, and cannot be around animals. 

I'm glad people on this forum are concerned and speak out when necessary. I'm on this forum because I (and my bf) are the only advocates for Diamond and I want to ensure her wellness and safety are taken care of, and this forum is fantastic for that.

I will keep everyone informed about Diamond's progress. I can assure everyone that she has a safe home if anything ever happened, and I'm always cautious about her wellbeing.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 31 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868567


> _My younger brother and father are also pretty awful to Diamond (especially my brother). Whenever he comes over to our house, I try to be there to protect Diamond. My brother will kick and hit Diamond. She's so afraid of my brother that when he comes over she poos herself and hides at the top of our staircase shaking until he leaves. What breaks my heart even futher is that once in awhile Diamond will find the courage to stay with our faimly and come up to my brother. She even brings a ball with her hoping maybe my brother might play with her. Instead, my brother kicks her and laughs at her. I try not to let my brother see how much his abuse bothers me, or else he'll do it even more when I can't be there to protect Diamond. My brohter has even hurt Diamond infront of his own girlfriend. I always try to hint to his girlfriend that this complete disregard for a small animal's feelings is a worrisome issue._
> 
> Is this a CURRENT post??? :shocked:
> 
> If so, UNFRIGGENBELIEVABLE!!!!! Diamond needs to be locked away in another room when they are visiting for her own protection. A kick could kill her. I wouldn't allow anyone into my house who acted in such a way to one of my FAMILY MEMBERS... I hope that if words are unable to come out of your mouth to tell them in a strong manner that abusing in any way (verbally or otherwise) IS NOT TOLERATED or they will not be allowed to stay in your house, at the very least, LOCK THIS BABY AWAY WHEN THESE NEANDRATHALS ARE VISITING. Why are you leaving her roaming freely to be hurt and abused like this?[/B]


I have a feeling Diamon is not the only one being abused. If her father and brother can treat a little dog like that, then what kind of treatment has she had to grow up with. It's a scary thought.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (beckinwolf @ Dec 31 2009, 12:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868591


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 31 2009, 11:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868567





> _My younger brother and father are also pretty awful to Diamond (especially my brother). Whenever he comes over to our house, I try to be there to protect Diamond. My brother will kick and hit Diamond. She's so afraid of my brother that when he comes over she poos herself and hides at the top of our staircase shaking until he leaves. What breaks my heart even futher is that once in awhile Diamond will find the courage to stay with our faimly and come up to my brother. She even brings a ball with her hoping maybe my brother might play with her. Instead, my brother kicks her and laughs at her. I try not to let my brother see how much his abuse bothers me, or else he'll do it even more when I can't be there to protect Diamond. My brohter has even hurt Diamond infront of his own girlfriend. I always try to hint to his girlfriend that this complete disregard for a small animal's feelings is a worrisome issue._
> 
> Is this a CURRENT post??? :shocked:
> 
> If so, UNFRIGGENBELIEVABLE!!!!! Diamond needs to be locked away in another room when they are visiting for her own protection. A kick could kill her. I wouldn't allow anyone into my house who acted in such a way to one of my FAMILY MEMBERS... I hope that if words are unable to come out of your mouth to tell them in a strong manner that abusing in any way (verbally or otherwise) IS NOT TOLERATED or they will not be allowed to stay in your house, at the very least, LOCK THIS BABY AWAY WHEN THESE NEANDRATHALS ARE VISITING. Why are you leaving her roaming freely to be hurt and abused like this?[/B]


I have a feeling Diamon is not the only one being abused. If her father and brother can treat a little dog like that, then what kind of treatment has she had to grow up with. It's a scary thought.
[/B][/QUOTE]

that's what I was thinking ! People who abuse animals will abuse people ! I hope her brother gets help before it is too late.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My dad called yesterday to ask what we were doing for New Years,I said staying home w/ the babies. He was hinting at coming over,I told him I don't think so we don't want to worry about him hitting,swating or whatever at the kids. He said fine, he'd just stay home and watch TV. Pretty bad when you can't refreign from hitting an animal in their own home.
I got off the phone and gave my babies an extra treat,loved and kissed them all over and hugged them until their eyes bulged... well not the bulging part..... I told them good doggies,they kept the bad man away,that;'s what we call grandpa grouchy...
When Al's folks call from Arizona,we put them on speaker so they can talk to the kids,they just love visiting grandma and grandpa Robison.. They love to visit my mom in the nursing home so we go early and leave before dad comes so the kids can have a good visit.

All I can say is he won't be coming over to our house again.

Maybe it is a sweeping generalization but I've noticed people who don't like animals aren't very happy or noce people. you don't have to own and animal to like them. I have a friend who's love to have a dog but can't due to his trqveling job,but when we retires,he wants a dog. He loves on our all the time.

Our house is THEIR house...we just pay the mortgage... :wub:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Comments like that really are upsetting. I know of a lot of dogs whose behavior I don't care for, but I think people should have the sense to know that is the owner and not the dog. I just never thought about saying I don't like the dog though...makes no sense.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (thach8 @ Dec 31 2009, 01:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=868572


> I'm still living at home. Chris does not live with me.
> 
> Thankfully, Chris now lives much closer to me. If anything ever happens to Diamond (or if I am not comfortable with Diamond's well being), she will live with Chris and never return. My boyfriend and I are working to get me out of my house and to take Diamond with us asap. Chris loves Diamond and will do whatever he can to ensure her happiness.
> 
> ...


Call the police on your brother if he EVER lays a hand on the dog again. It's a crime.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:goodpost: Yes, Pam I agree and wouldn't hesitate to call the police or make a report.

If anyone talked or acted like that they would NEVER be back into my house. Tiffany, where does that behavior come from? 
You need to get out, move and never let animal haters near you.

We have fostered and have seen dogs that are abused and the scars are deep. So hard for these poor babies to trust again.

Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I read this last night and read the post about Diamond. I can't stop thinking about it and I'm very bothered by the situation Diamond is in. I find it very disturbing that someone would hit or kick any dog much less a small dog like a Maltese. If someone hit or kicked one of my dogs I'm not sure what I'd do but it wouldn't be pretty. I agree with Deb, they would never be welcomed in my home again period. I also agree with Pam, call the police! It is a crime to abuse an animal and that's what's going on. 
Tiffany, Diamond needs to be removed from the situation before something bad happens to her. Its not fair to her to be abused and who knows what behavior problems could result from this. I'm really disturbed by you saying that she gets so afraid that she soils herself. That baby must be terrified. Please try to get her in a safer place. I realize you are still living at home with your father but I hate knowing Diamond is in danger and living in fear. Diamond needs to be in a safe home where she's loved and wanted by everyone.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tiffany - please heed what everyone is saying. It doesn't sound like you can really control what's going on around you in your home with your father or brother. I personally think you are in danger around people who disrespect you and Diamond so much. We're always hearing how those who abuse or torture animals often will go on to violent acts with children or adults. You would never forgive yourself if Diamond was seriously injured, or even worse, died, at the hands of an abuser. It doesn't take much with these tiny dogs. If you really love him. IMO you need to re-home him, with Chris or someone who can give him safety and security. That's what good parenting is all about...for a skin kid or a fluff. You want to do the best for your child. :grouphug: Is there any adult in your family or outside who can help you and you can trust?


----------

